# فيــلا ممــيزة للبيــع نمــوزجf بمدينتــى



## اسلام محمد (24 نوفمبر 2011)

كــود الاعــلان : 123117
فيلا مميزة للبيع نموزج مساحة الارض 650م2 مساحة المبانى 365م ارضى + اول + روف 
•	بدون تشطيب 
•	ناصية على ممر و بحرية 
•	استــلام فورى
مدفوع مليون و 850 الف + 550 الف اوفر + 450الف (تسهيلات) 
للاتصال:
شركة طيبـة المصرية للمقاولات والاستثمار العقاري
هاتــف / 24011385 – 24026680
للاتصــال من داخل مصـر / 01279365441
مــن خـــارج مصـر / 201119065989+
رقم فاكس الشــركة / 22620791
بريد الكتروني: [email protected]


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (25 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: فيــلا ممــيزة للبيــع نمــوزجf بمدينتــى*

موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .


----------

